# Sydney Yakkers name is ?



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I want the earlier thread dealt with and finalised I am not one to {procrastenate}  or spell for that matter 8) But let's get this name finalised and done. I think we need a poll to get it done and dusted. So here are my 2,

1..Sydney Sluggo's

2..Sydney Snapbacks

If ya got something better please lets hear it and get ourselves a name tag.

By the way all interstate input will be treated with the contempt it deserves

You hear that Troppo and HairyMick and Andybear and Poddymullet and Dodge and all you other Gentlemen.
Yeh you to PeterJ and Squidder Waterbaby BJT and Fishbrain.

Oh yeh and Occy :shock: woops sorry Oc ole mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Bondi Floaters!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Link to earlier thread: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3450

Some quick rules:

1. Each member may either post one suggestion or endorse a previous suggestion

2. You may vote more than once, but only your last vote will count (just make up your mind sometime)

3. Voting will finish at midnight October 31

4. Russ and I will be the sole judges of whether or not a vote is legitimate. Chiefly based on place of residence (will you be fishing in Sydney). Doesn't mean a creative suggestion by other members can't be picked up by the locals

Go for it guys


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

shayned said:


> Bondi Floaters!!!!! :twisted:


 :evil: I new I'd forget someone on that list 

Bring it on :twisted: :roll:

Thanks for your efforts Peril

Bondi floaters  :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: My boss just came out and told me I'm a cyber bludger. I told him I cant help it I suffer with akff it's like A.D.D I said. No worries though I;m on medication he went :roll: and walked off :twisted:  I love it.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sydney Gollums
Gollum prefers fish to any other kind of food
He has an uneasy relationship with hobies, er I mean hobbits
Like Gatesy, he has an unhealthy fascination with a ring
And a certain legendary member has an uncanny resemblance :lol:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Here it is ............"Sydney Paddle Rats" :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf9ntbIAABTfgAASQGMAECBIHAA+756gIAB0Gqfqj0TQyGhoGT1Aap+kQaaaDag0NDQgNtYMJzpq/lNwE9ECW3aMvKmJgpSK2ZOp07he1JDmhVisCglVM0dBnnS7j2feqRf8/aVd5pjcAhayX4u5IpwoSH+z2tkA


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sheesh...decisions decisions.. this is harder than naming my firstborn!

I suggested SCUPPERS originally, then I like SHARKS, now I don't know what to think.

_*what about FARKS??*_

*Fishing Addicted Recreational Kayakers of Sydney.*

if anyone got seperated from the group at sea then all you would need to do is to let out the "Sydney Kayakers Team War Cry"

"FARK...FARK...FARK" :shock: :shock: :wink: :roll: and a FARK brother would be on the scene to guide you safely back to the shore!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

fairy dancers :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

THIDNEY SINKERTH


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm...I'll keep it going. When I think Sydney I think of all those Kingies floating about, backed up by all those Queenies getting floated about. It's a card game ya got going there...Sydney Five Hundred :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfYS0hUAABzfgAASUIWAAgBraIo///8gMACmwap+oKeoeFMDQjI0009TNQagjRpoMgAADTTQap5JpppoNAAAAAixHufcaNzyz5Q2X+G6euxk594WGPihRbKl5Gj7Lgo12xTQ1bFKGskB1oR8BIYEtr7CcoUXzKejjuMI4wpBuEREzsgEoMJ2YEKCR4ZLA1oDdA1Q3ljpmAW6YLPKGppQwNoGIeZW7UnGDAop4gYLmICruOhzniCMkK7H/i7kinChIewlpCo=


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

How about "THE SYDNEY STEALTH" and the motto could be "AT LEAST WE DON'T STINK"


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Sydney Yakkers.. we dont seem to have come across a name that suits and/or that everyone's happy with. so lets just hold off until something suitable comes along. One day when we are all out on the water together I'm sure something funny will happen. After all, that's how those Melbourne mob got their name "The Mangoes".. :roll: :wink:

For those that don't know the story I'll enlighten you. :?

It was a stormy and wet day on Port Philip Bay in mid summer. The Melbourne boys were out having a yak fish and had been out all day. PeterJ in his tight fitting AFL shorts was getting a bit hungry and announced that he'd brought along some fruit, so he proceeded to crawl up to the front of his yak and pull out the biggest juicest plumpest mango you've ever seen. All the other Melbourne boys started looking at this mango and salivating...OOH it sure looked good. Yum, wouldn't mind a bit of that they thought  

Anyway, in the process of shimmying back down his yak, Peter dropped the mango, and slipped backwards on the wet slippery yak. An audible "POP" was heard as the AFL shorts tried to stretch over the mango which had now lodged itself firmly up Peters arse....

The laughter was heard all over Port Philip Bay and the embarrased Peter plucked the offending fruit out of his rectum defiantly announcing "Who wants a bite now???"

And hence the Mango's were born... :shock: :shock: :shock:

Spare a thought for poor Peter. Unfortunately he hasn't been able to get those shorts off in 2 years. Its also a good thing for Peter that they weren't named the Melbourne Pineapples. :shock: :shock: :shock: OUCH!

:wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcmwRkoAABLfgAASQKUACAQiEAA/79+gIABkNVPyaaSbRqeQNR6NNNQap4KBtQaAAGhAIrAQnKFR4ffPBHJXXnI00a2wLT4URE4OhTmpzNyL6VlzIvaUzpLsn2eLodv3nGqqL9Jggi0n4bNSrApO0yC7ISLFoWhzeBpHZFVpUhLBUIqDUgQ1z/F3JFOFCQybBGSg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Dave, that's not fair. I now have chicken korma down my shirt from a inappropriately timed snort of laughter.
> 
> Melbourne pineapples indeed.
> 
> Red.


And 'The Canberra Kormas' were officially born....... :roll:

See how easy it is?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

tryhard said:


> So if I came down for a fish with you guy's I would be officially FARKed ?


FARKENOATH

That's *F*ishing *A*ddicted *R*ecreational *K*ayakers *E*xtra *N*umber *O*fficial *A*dditional *T*ry - *H*ard


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL If I had to vote now I'd say DaveyG would have it in the bag.

I would love to be known as a FARK n member.

Mangoes :lol: :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hows this one " Bunch of Dunken SOTs", I'll crack a good one soon just bare with me. :wink:


----------

